# any steel in the hoga?



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

has anyone caught any steelhead in the cuyahoga yet this year? i don't need specific spots, just wondering approximately how far up river they've made it. 

and before someone comes at me with "they don't stock steelhead in that river" I am aware of that, thank you.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

DUDE SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! they don't stock stellhead in that river this guy is uhhhhhh mental or chasing a dream or something.River is too dirty,flows too strong,too much big boat traffic,too many other fish already there,water tastes bad to them,too much mud,too much slate,no suitable spawning grounds,dams are to tall and prvent upstream movement...........is anybody buying this?And sorry haven't fished it this year beacuse ............well I just haven't.


----------



## raiderdave (Oct 18, 2010)

Ha ha ha ha ha ........


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ask this question in the steelhead.discussions....bahahahahahaha

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Flows have stayed way high, so they probably are all over.
If it ever gets to fishable level, we'll know....


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

i wish life was as easy as just asking a question ....GET OUT THERE! if the usgs shows green dots, its always worth checking out. fall or spring....


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Try up near Hiram.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Fishing Pole just made me spit out my coffee! My stomach hurts from laughin. 

-KSU


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

LoL .... all joking aside... I'll let you know what I find tomorrow. I'll be way way upstream..... maybe not as far as hiram...... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

stak45dx1 said:


> has anyone caught any steelhead in the cuyahoga yet this year? i don't need specific spots, just wondering approximately how far up river they've made it.
> 
> and before someone comes at me with "they don't stock steelhead in that river" I am aware of that, thank you.


Yes, and Cuyahoga Falls!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

KSUFLASH said:


> Fishing Pole just made me spit out my coffee! My stomach hurts from laughin.
> 
> -KSU


That was pretty funny!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes boys there are steelhead in the Cuyahoga, I have personally caught them, but must admit I laughed at my friend who said he caught them there. And yes if the water is flowing just right they can swim up and over some of the dams that are sloped and almost vertical, unbelievable I must admit but I have seen it. and now you all think ?I am crazy too. well go see for yourself.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

They are there but you can dind the same thing in the stocked rivers and then some.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Hit the Hoga with my father in law this morning. We both got skunked but what a beautiful morning!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

brodg said:


> Hit the Hoga with my father in law this morning. We both got skunked but what a beautiful morning!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Ditto for me. I was about 30 miles west of Hiram on the river today and had one and lost. But saw no one.

PS Hiram is a bit too far maybe Mantua!!!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

no no I would say kent,although there is a nice boat lauch at eldon russel,could give that a try.lol.Seriously though how far does this joke go?


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

fishing pole said:


> Try up near Hiram.


Freakin hilarious




stak45dx1 said:


> has anyone caught any steelhead in the cuyahoga yet this year? i don't need specific spots, just wondering approximately how far up river they've made it.



Good luck on getting that info


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Plenty of rebar, i-beams, fenders, bumpers and barrels in the hoga.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> Plenty of rebar, i-beams, fenders, bumpers and barrels in the hoga.


and ... Ecoli, muck, and leeches "smallie bait"!


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I really was about 30 miles west of Hiram.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..lol.. give me a break!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

trollin trollin keep those stringers trollin..lol..


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I heard they can jump up the gorge dam : )

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> I heard they can jump up the gorge dam : )


I wana catch the steelie that jumps that damn... ! Now where can I get a harpoon?

Call me Ishmael

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Jump the gorge dam???????????They got jet packs or something?Whats next sharks with frickin laser beams attached to they're heads!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

westbranchbob said:


> Jump the gorge dam???????????They got jet packs or something?Whats next sharks with frickin laser beams attached to they're heads!


Nope, sea bass, ill tempered sea bass!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Artic Char above the dam. It's on fire! The river that is.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

yea mang try up above gorge i hear they stack up there usually right after theyre over the falls  i also hear theres quite a few in kent, youll be hooking them every other cast


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> I heard they can jump up the gorge dam : )
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I've seen them jump this dam! It's easier for them to go up river when there's a big storm and the river is filled with all that poo filled sewage.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

does this mean they jump harpersfeild as well?That would put fish all the way into parkman!Just think of all the new water I've been missing!!!!!!!!Man I love the new 6 million dollar steel!


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

i think they meant they got "jumped" at the gorge dam


----------

